# Win2k und Linux auf einer Platte



## Avariel (26. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zu Hause auf dem Rechner eine Festplatte mit 80 GB. Auf den ersten 55 GB hab ich eine NTFS Partition, auf der sich Win2k breit gemacht hat. Jetzt will ich noch zusätzlich Suse Linux 8.0 auf dem bislang noch unpartitionierten Restspeicherplatz installieren. Als ich das letztes Mal versucht hab ists spektakulär schiefgegangen, also hab ich diesmal vorher n bisschen gegooglet. Ich bin dabei auf folgenden Ausspruch gestoßen:


> Als Root-Partition nehmen wir hier beispielsweise mal /dev/sda3 an. Achtung! Diese Partition muß unter der 1024-Zylinder-Grenze (1024_Zylinder.html) liegen!


Heißt das ich kann Linux nicht einfach auf den freien Speicher hinter Win2k installieren? Und würde es genügen wenn ich einfach per Partition Magic die komplette NTFS Partition nach hinten und den unpartitionierten Speicher nach vorne verschiebe?

Wenn ich die Texte die ich gefunden hab dann richtig verstanden hab (wie unwahrscheinlich....) kann ich dann ganz einfach losinstallieren, also CD rein, neu booten und warten das ich mein root-pwd eingeben darf.

Dann hätte ich noch ne Frage zum booten. Ich würd gern den Bootmanager von Win2k benutzen, aber den diesbezüglichen Text von der SUSE-HP hab ich absolut nicht verstanden. Kann mir mal jemand für ein Windoof-Kind verständlich erklären wie man das macht?


----------



## melmager (28. April 2003)

also wenn du partition magic hast
dann solltes du mit partition magic die partitionen anlegen nicht mit linux

mit der 1024 grenze bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob nicht das problem in suse 8.0 noch existiert ich würde ea mal wagen 

also schmeisste partition magic an und machst du 2 logische partitionen
eine swap (100 mb)
und rest normal linux (beides logische laufwerke)

und denn ist wirklich nur noch cd einlegen angesagt


----------



## Avariel (29. April 2003)

Puh, ich hab schon befürchtet mir antwortet keiner mehr  Weißt du auch noch darüber was:



> _hab ich selber geschrieben_
> Ich würd gern den Bootmanager von Win2k benutzen, aber den diesbezüglichen Text von der SUSE-HP hab ich absolut nicht verstanden. Kann mir mal jemand für ein Windoof-Kind verständlich erklären wie man das macht?



Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Hm, wie wäre es, wenn du vor der NTFS-Partition eine ca 10MB kleine Partition anlegst, diese mit EXT(2|3) formatierst und als /boot mountst ? Dann hast du deine 1024-Zylindergrenze eingehalten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2003)

Ich schließe mich einfach mal an. Im Moment habe ich hier nur Win2k auf dem System laufen und würde dieses ebenfalls gerne mit Linux erweitern. Allerdings mit zwei Distris, d.h. mit SuSE und Debian. Ist das möglich? Muss ich da anders vorgehen ?


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Das geht auch, eine mögliche Partitionstabelle sähe zB so aus:



12MB ext3 /boot
XXGB NTFS [Windows]
XXGB ext3 Debian
XXGB ext3 SuSE
500MB swap [swap]

Wieso möchtest du denn 2 Distris installieren ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Wieso möchtest du denn 2 Distris installieren ? *


Mit dem Debian-System würde ich dann parallel zu Windows arbeiten und SuSE zum Programmieren (Kylix).

P.S.: Danke.


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Dafür nicht =) Warum willst du Kylix nicht mit Debian nutzen? Das geht auch.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2003)

Na ja, wenn Kylix 3 Prof. auch unter Debian läuft, wäre das natürlich klasse. Auf der SuSE-Homepage stand, dass es nur unter SuSE, RedHat und Mandrake laufen würde.

Na ja, Kylix 3 von SuSE nur unter SuSE hörte sich für mcih auch ein bisschen komisch an, aber ich weiß / wusste halt nichts, was dagegen spräche.


----------



## JohannesR (5. Mai 2003)

Oder such ne alternative für Kylix, ich finds irgendwie krass, für eine Applikation ein eigenes OS zu installieren...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2003)

Ich meine, ich habe genug Platz auf der HDD. Außerdem würde ich Borland (bzw. meinem geliebten Delphi/Pascal-Code) so schnell nie untreu werden.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo ArneE, Kylix bekommst du ebenso auf Debian zum laufen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Hallo ArneE, Kylix bekommst du ebenso auf Debian zum laufen. *


Das hört sich ja echt gut an. Dann werde ich mir gleich erstmal Infos ziehen, wie ich was in welcher Reihenfolge installieren (und partitionieren) sollte. Evtl. fange ich gleich noch an und habe heute Abend ein komplett neues, stabiles System am Laufen (mein Win2k spackt jetzt tatsächlich nach 1/2 Betrieb herum; Win98 hat's im Schnitt nur 5 Wochen geschafft ).


----------



## JohannesR (5. Mai 2003)

Um so besser =) Hätte mich auch gewundert.
Support bekommst du hier mit sicherheit auch, wenn not am Mann ist =)


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> * Win98 hat's im Schnitt nur 5 Wochen geschafft ). *



Der Server hier in der Firma hatte mal ne Uptime von knapp 2 Jahren


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Der Server hier in der Firma hatte mal ne Uptime von knapp 2 Jahren  *


Aber kein Windows 98.  Btw.: Ein Grund Windows zu nehmen, Holy.


----------



## JohannesR (5. Mai 2003)

Ich hoffe er meinte einen Unix/Linux/BSD-Server =)


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Aber kein Windows 98.  Btw.: Ein Grund Windows zu nehmen, Holy.  *



nö war gutes altes Suse 6.x =)

Wo denkst du hin?


----------

